# 주어서 vs 주시어서



## Green3apple

anybody can explain the difference between 주어서 vs 주시어서?


----------



## terredepomme

반말 vs 존댓말. The latter is more commonly written as 주셔서.


----------



## kenjoluma

Adding to terredepomme, the former is more commonly written as 줘서.


----------



## rumistar

Hello, Green3apple.
Here is a lialog between you and your friend.

*A*.
You: 내 친구 나라(Nara)가 내게 생일 선물을 주어서(=줘서) 기분이 좋아.
You: My friend, Nara gave me a birthday gift. So, I'm happy.
Your friend: 선물이 뭔데? 
Your friend: What is the gift?

When you use this expression "주어서", 
you get a gift(or something.. it doesn't matter in this situation) from your friend or a person who is younger than you and explain this to your friend or your little sister.
(I mean, you are going to tell this to a person who is the same age as you or younger than you.)

*** If you want to tell this news to your mother(or elder people), 
you have to change "내게" to "제게 and also have to add "-요" at the end of the sentence like following. 
[To your mother(or father... or grandma)]:*제* 친구 나라(Nara)가 *제게* 생일 선물을 주어서(줘서) 기분이 좋아*요*.]
In this situation, *A*, your friend gave you a gift.

*B*.
You: 어머니께서 내게 생일 선물을 주시어서(=주셔서) 기분이 좋아.
You: My mom gave me a birthday gift. So, I'm happy.
Your friend: 선물이 뭔데? 
Your friend: What is the gift?

You can use "주시어서" when you get a gift from a person who is elder than you and explain this to your friend or your sister 
but can't use "주시어서" to your grandma(I mean, a person who is elder than Subject) when you explain this. 
Because "압존법(It is a moral thing)" is in Korean. 

I want to explain more clearly, but I'm not good at English.
Hope this helps


----------

